# Anyone know the best way to hide piano hinges?



## Begeti (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey all! I want to use piano hinges on my build but don't like the looks of them outside of the flooring. Does anyone know the best way to hide these and make them invisible or nearly invisible? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (Apr 23, 2014)

If possible, mount the hinge to the edge of the hatch or compartment lid, not on the surface. Only the spine of the hinge will show, not even that much if you have carpeting. This may not be possible on your build, depending on what you are building.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 23, 2014)

You want an off set piano hinge.


----------



## gah319 (Apr 23, 2014)

The offset hinges work great, but are hard to find for plywood thinner than 3/4". For my hatches that are being made from 1/2" ply I am using #6 1 inch screws. I plan on putting a small amount of glue on the screws as I put them into the end grain. With a screw every two inches I don't think I will have any problems.


----------



## Begeti (Apr 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349880#p349880 said:


> gah319 » 23 Apr 2014, 20:18[/url]"]The offset hinges work great, but are hard to find for plywood thinner than 3/4". For my hatches that are being made from 1/2" ply I am using #6 1 inch screws. I plan on putting a small amount of glue on the screws as I put them into the end grain. With a screw every two inches I don't think I will have any problems.



If you don't mind my asking, where did you guys find your hinges?


----------



## Rat (Apr 23, 2014)

You can order your custom hinges with whatever bend, swage or offset you need/want from here. 

https://www.hinges.com/customize/Continuous-Hinges They have both aluminum and stainless.


----------

